# Blankety vs. Flutterby vs. High Tea



## bjorne_again (Mar 13, 2007)

Natural Indirect Sunlight + Flash:






Natural, Indirect Sunlight:





With Flash, a better pic:





Swatches on NW15, fairly pigmented lips, with flash:


----------

